# 20 week scan



## Jenny (Mar 4, 2009)

My scan was actually at 22 weeks - but I have seen my bump - !! Hurrah! Everything is present and correct - but bump was photo shy so do not have a good pic  But far, far more important is that bump is healthy. I was buzzing - it's really in there! Still trying to get my head around it! Sooooo excited and nervous and terrified and elated!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2009)

Absolutely thrilled for you Jenny - great news!


----------



## bev (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Jenny!

I am so pleased for both you and your baby - your right it really doesnt matter what sex it is - just as long as its healthy - which by all acounts it sounds as if it is - excellent news! Keep us posted on how your doing - i am sure there are lots more pregnant ladies out there who you could swop stories with.Bev


----------

